# Descaling my classic..



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

I'm waiting for a new grinder so thought i would give my classic a descale...

ive used gaggia descaler solution... Im now at the end of the process, but ive ran 2 tanks of clean water though group head and im still getting white sediment in the water.... I assume its the chemical still...

heres what ive done

put full bottle in a full tank of water...

purged through about 3 cups through wand

purged through about 3 cups through group head...

machine off

left for 15 mins....

drew the rest through equal measures through both until tank was empty.....

washed out tank thoroughly.... Took off shower screen and the head and washed thoroughly and replaced...

ran full tank through wand. And is crystal clear water coming through...

ran full tank through group head... Still white and sedimenty

ran another tank through head ... Still white

Now running third tank through... still white.... Hmmm?? :-/

is it normal for the group head to take longer to clear?? Everywhere says 1 tank and ya good to go along as you discard first coffee..... Dont think id dare drink from this...

Anyway, any advice would be appreciated.... Have i done something wrong?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep full third tank through now... Still sediment or white particles in water..... Is this why gaggia only say to run descaler through wand??? Shall i take off screen etc and give a good clean again???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Took me two tanks to purge white stuff, but i only used a very diluted general descaler tablet, how much does it say to put in the tank?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Full bottle! Ill try another tank lol


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Still white!! Its doing my head in now!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So ive taken off screen etc again, still white sediment?? What is going on... This is 5 full tanks through now!!!! The machine is only 6 weeks old... Cant believe its all limescale... Its only ever had filtered water through it!!

Is this ok to brew now... ? On the whole latte love tutorial on you tube, she runs 1 tank and its still bubbly and white with chemical and says "ok ya ready to brew" Am i being too paranoid???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Put a couple of shots though it...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok... Will do. Ill give it a backflush too


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope.. Thats 6 full tanks... 2xshots 1 backflush, 2x dismantles of the group head and cleans... And still white sediment in the water..... ?????

Not really sure what to do now


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much solution was in the bottle, 250ml?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah 250 ml.. Just rang gaggia uk and he said take off shower screen and other bit and run two tanks through... Didnt know you could take those off and run water through.... Would be handy to have a detailed sticky on descaling .... Just done first one. Still sediment... Now going for the 8th tank... ! Its ridiculous


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well its still white sediment.. If i leave the water a bit it settles down and its clear... And im too pi%#ed off to carry on...i assume its just scale and not chemical at this stage... Has anyone on here got any ideas what this may be...? Im right in thinking the water should be crystal clear after a descale?? Think i will just follow gaggias method of just running descaler through wand and not group head next time... Not sure if to send it back or not.... :-(


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you running water from the tap?

Run a glass full through, then leave it on the side for a minute and see if settles, then shake it up and see if stays clear or goes white?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah it settles to clear, just stirred it to unsettle it and the sediment is gone?? Huh? Whats going on


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

That photo is how its coming out


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

To this! Gone!!!
View attachment 7546


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Just gonna leave it and assume it will come out over time.. Ill let my wife have the first coffee once my grinder arrives tomorrow


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It could be your water - if it settles clear with no precipitated sediment you should be fine.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine did that, i wouldn't worry, just swap the tank water for your bottled water, then run a shot or two.

I didn't notice any difference afterwards and just put it down to the shit water in my area!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool, thanks guys.. Yeah it seems to settle to nothing


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Seconded, it's just your tap water that's all, if you drain the boiler as far as possible and then refill with bottled water I would bet that the problem goes away.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah ok... It is filtered going in, using a britta water filter...

Thanks guys...


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Although the Gaggia descaler bottle itself says put in a full bottle, Gaggia's revised instructions that come with the machine says use only half a bottle (125ml).

I did a descale few weeks back with half a bottle and following all their instructions and water came out clear.

I assume that was enough, esp. since I also use a Brita water filter.

They really should update instructions on the Gaggia bottles.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah thanks jake, thats good to know for next time... All seems fine now.. After 9-10 flushes lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JakeBarnes said:


> Although the Gaggia descaler bottle itself says put in a full bottle, Gaggia's revised instructions that come with the machine says use only half a bottle (125ml).
> 
> I did a descale few weeks back with half a bottle and following all their instructions and water came out clear.
> 
> ...


Im just about to embark on my first descale.

I have watched a video on you tube and they only showed the descaler being purged from the steam wand NOT the group head, this is what I intend to do, especialy after reading this thread.

On the video they showed the whole 250 ml being put in the tank, the instructions also say this.

BUT, I use filtered water and after reading the post ive quoted Im in two minds and feel I should only put in half the bottle 125ml

Any suggestions would be very welcome RE the amount of fluid to use and wether or not to let some come out the group head or not


----------

